# your opinion on this stallion? (might buy one of his offsprings)



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Besides sickle hocks, a long coupling, steep shoulder, and a low point of shoulder he is nice (btw all those things are heritable). 

What is his pedigree? What is his show record? What has he done? 

I would not breed to this boy. 

Photos of his offspring are pretty but show nothing other than they are paints and someone painted the first horse's feet black....


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

He looks like a nice boy...his back is a little longer than I like, but halter horses tend to be longer bodied. He's got decent muscling in his hind quarters, could use a little more on the shoulder/chest area.
Are you looking to get one of his foals from the mares of the 2 you have shown here?


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

sickle hocked, butt high. No thanks. Would not breed to him.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Too many flaws there, wouldn't touch him with a 40 foot barge pole. You'll find much nicer studs if you keep looking.


----------



## Morgana (Dec 19, 2012)

thank you all for your replies!

*elana*: he is an apha registered stallion, 
dam Sweet E Nuff (pedigree Sweet E Nuff Paint )
Sire: Magic Rascal (pedigree Magic Rascal Paint )

performances:
OPEN RESERVE CHAMPION 3 YEARS OLD STALLION
AMATEUR RESERVE CHAMPION 3 YEARS OLD STALLION

I am french (sorry if my english is clumsy), live in France, and he is considered one of the best paint horse stallions we have here (and he is bred a lot), so if you tell me he is no breeding stuff, I do not know what to do... :'(

here is the site of the breeder (SIMARRON FARM élevage de paint horse.), he has other stallions, but does not breed them as much as he does Texas Rascal. 
Is there at least one of these stallions worth for breeding?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

He does have some flaws. He is sickle hocked, but not majorly so. That *can* be an advantage depending on what discipline you compete is and the severity of it. His arent bad at all.

I dont like his neck. It sits very low on his chest, and is short and cresty. He does have a long body, but would look more proportionate if he had a better neck.

Hindquarters and hip are large.

I do like the fact that he has substantial bone and hoof. As do his foals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

By the way, i think the bay AQHA Smartchic Genuinedoc would be worth looking at. He looks far better then the paint stallion. Not as colorful, but better conformed. Still downhill and a bit of a thick neck, but overall looks like a nice, athletic boy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

I wouldn't breed to this boy either. Steep shoulder, long back, that's enough to make me keep looking. There are much nicer studs out there (conformation wise) that have color too, if that's what you're after.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I looked at the website, but there is just not enough photos for me to offer an opinion.....sorry:-(


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Agreed Muppetgirl. I think it's weird that there aren't really any good conformation shots of any of them. There's one that comes close with SMARTCHIC GENUINEDOC but he's standing downhill. hmmmm....


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

Thumbs down. You could do better.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

OP, Sacred Assets just moved to France. 






What are you looking to do with your future horse?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Years back I tried to breed my Thoroughbred mare to Sacred Indian.. shipped semen.. He was a super stallion. 

Through no fault of mine of the owner of Sacred Indian I never did get a foal.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Didn't the OP say she wanted to _buy_ one of his offspring? If so I'd wait until I saw the offspring, after all there was a mare involved too.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

natisha said:


> Didn't the OP say she wanted to _buy_ one of his offspring? If so I'd wait until I saw the offspring, after all there was a mare involved too.


That's what I was thinking... Some breeders do a contract for a foal, so you never know what you're going to get and have to judge by the parents. However, if you're not buying until it's here, all these traits can be countered by a good mare. That's what makes a good breeding program - picking your pairings wisely so you can get minimize flaws and emphasize strengths. Looking at the stud without seeing the baby, I'd be more interested in temperament. All other body flaws can be observed once the foal is here.

As for downhill, aren't a lot of stock horses bred that way right now? I could be wrong, but it seems to come up a lot.


----------



## Cait (Nov 25, 2012)

I would look into "Andy" like spurstop said. I worked with him and he is a nice looking horse and I have heard awesome things about his foals. However, I worked with him and hated his personality. I was going to breed my mare to him, but based on the attitude I saw while working with him, chose not to. Just a heads up! :wink:


----------

